# Just have to brag sometimes :)



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

I haven't been on here in a while, so I thought I'd just stop and brag. I love Chloe so much. She's so well-behaved. My parents' neighbor used to be scared of her (an elderly man). Now, they're best buddies. She can make a friend out of anyone, even the ones that don't normally like big dogs. And she's so calm. A few weeks ago, I saw a very tiny dog alone, loose, in his driveway. I took Chloe across the street so he wouldn't get scared of her. He chased us across the street, growling, and trying to bite Chloe's ankles. She just wagged her tail and smiled. I kept walking, to get away from him, until I saw the owner coming, and I stopped. Apparently, that dog is known for doing that... He's lucky Chloe didn't defend herself like she has every right to, especially being on leash. I'm glad she doesn't though. So many people are quick to judge a big dog for anything, but not hold the small dogs accountable because they think the small dogs can't do anything wrong. And she's still getting skinnier and healthier (but she's getting her blood/thyroid test again soon, so we'll see if it's good). And she still isn't full-blown running like the other dogs at the dog park, but when she goes there, she does a sort of jog/prance. That's a big step for her, and she doesn't do it anywhere else. So I have to keep taking her. I just wonder if she's ever run really fast like a puppy again. She's going to be 7 in November. I'll have to ask the vet. I really wish she could live forever. I keep reading these stories about GSD being protective over their children. I know that's how Chloe will be. I just hope that when I have kids, that she's still around. I'm lucky enough to know her love, and I wish the same for my future kids.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

doggymom said:


> I just hope that when I have kids, that she's still around. I'm lucky enough to know her love, and I wish the same for my future kids.


Chloe sounds like such a nice girl.  My son was grown and gone from home before I got my GSDs. Too bad. The dogs would have loved to have some kids to hang out with. I'm always saying that Russell needs an 8 year old boy to live with.


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Ya. I think Chloe would love to have her own tiny human. She's so protective of my sister (won't even let her open the front door for a visitor, without her there.). We think it's because my sister is very short and skinny. She could pass as a child. It'd be nice to have to have a dog that I could trust through and through around my kids. Plus, there's no better security system. Even her bark scares full-grown men that come to the door for things like delivering packages, or those political people, or people selling stuff.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Chloe sounds like a sweetheart. I wish they could all live forever, too.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Chloe did great! Well done!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds like a great dog! But i'm sorry; I haven't followed her story; she has thyroid issues?


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep. We thought she had a bunch of different problems, instead of just one. We thought one of them was hip dysplasia and needed a hip replacement, but my vet didn't do xrays. Luckily, while I was calling around for prices for xrays and surgery (was told I'd have to do them at the same place), a different vet started asking the right questions and suggested testing her thyroid. Her thyroid was terrible. Now, she's doing great!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Good girl Chloe


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Great job Chloe! She sounds amazing  I hope she keeps getting better.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Aww Chloe sounds precious!


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks


----------

